# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Care sheet for E. Anthonyi

## Coltonboone

E. Anthonyi is a pretty simple frog and a good beginner frog. I keep mine in a ten gallon aquarium with a Petri dish under a coco hut. I have several things for them to climb up to call on, I feed them daily with fruit flies. When you get ready to breed them, mist them a lot. The males will call a lot. He will follow the female into/under the coco hut and lay there eggs. The most eggs mine have laid is 34. Once they lay there eggs on the Petri dish, remove the Petri dish from the cage and keep a little bit of water in the Petri dish. You will then wait till the tadpoles pop out of the eggs, and they will kind of just be swimming around in the Petri dish. Move them to a small container (they can be kept together) and I feed them fish flakes, that's the main points of keeping and breeding Anthonyi. Hope this helped!

----------


## Strider18

Very pretty frogs! I might have to consider them for a first dart frog  :Smile:

----------


## Coltonboone

Glad I could help!

----------


## Strider18

Oh and welcome to frog forum!

----------


## Coltonboone

Thank you!

----------


## Carlos

Hello an welcome to FF  :Smile:  !  Do you have pics of your breeding set-up (petri dish with tads, rearing tanks, etc.) to share?  Thank you  :Cool:  !

----------


## Coltonboone

I'll get a pic in the morning and post it. It's pretty simple. All i use is some bark so they can get to higher levels to call. And a coco hut with a Petri dish under it.

----------

